# Confirmation of PCD



## mibmwx3 (Apr 22, 2011)

Did anyone receive a confirmation just prior to the PCD? 

I have tickets to fly out on Thursday to pick up my car at the BMW Performance Center in SC on Friday. Just happened to be looking at my dealer's website and see that my car is listed for sale. I'm sure that it is mine because it has my VIN number. My dealer is closed until Tuesday. I already paid for my new car and was going to sell my other car on Tuesday. 

Checked BMWUSA and it says that my car is at your BMW Center. Does it say that when it is as the PC? Would feel better if I was sure that my PCD was still on, but I haven't received anything from BMW for quite a while.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

mibmwx3 said:


> Did anyone receive a confirmation just prior to the PCD?
> 
> I have tickets to fly out on Thursday to pick up my car at the BMW Performance Center in SC on Friday. Just happened to be looking at my dealer's website and see that my car is listed for sale. *I'm sure that it is mine because it has my VIN number. *My dealer is closed until Tuesday. I already paid for my new car and was going to sell my other car on Tuesday.
> 
> Checked BMWUSA and it says that my car is at your BMW Center. Does it say that when it is as the PC? Would feel better if I was sure that my PCD was still on, but I haven't received anything from BMW for quite a while.


I *really* want to know the ending of this story...


----------



## mibmwx3 (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been told that some dealers auto-load cars into inventory. Hopefully this is just a false alarm. You'd think that they could remove them when they know they are already sold.


----------



## KenK_73 (Jan 31, 2011)

There was not a confirmation, but if you checked the BMWNA site it showed my vehicle at my BMW Center even though it was at the PDC. I did not hear anything from the PDC after I sent them my information, other than an email confirmation. Jonathan did our delivery, and does a fantastic job. You will enjoy your PDC experience!


----------



## mibmwx3 (Apr 22, 2011)

False alarm. I heard back from my dealer today. My car is still in SC.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Just an FYI for anyone else that may have this same question. 

You will only receive 1 confirmation email from us confirming the date you are scheduled to take delivery. We do recommend you wait until 3 weeks prior to that date before making travel arrangments and sending them to us incase there is a delay in transporting the vehicle.

The only time you will hear from us again prior to delivery is if there has been a delay in transport. We will then call you to discuss the possibilities. If we have to move your delivery date, you would receive another confirmation email stating the new date. Luckily this very rarely happens considering the volume of deliveries we have in a year.

All the vehicles we recieve and deliver still belong to your BMW Center. They show up in their inventory once the vehicle leaves distribution to be transported to our facility. It will reamain in their inventory until they mark it as sold. That should be done close to or on your delivery date as that will also start your warranty.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## mibmwx3 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I worry too much, I know. Trait was passed to me by my mother. 

Looking forward to seeing you and my car on Friday.


----------

